# Want Opinions



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

I know breeding your own convict feeders is paracite and desease free(less chance).... When feeding cons the right diet and waterchanges and doing everything to have healthy fry. I dnt wanna hear breed mollys etc. I started the cons but no fry yet. What i want to know wld you members still take the risk of feeding them to your p"s. I dnt wanna risk a sick or dead p. It would not be a staple food but a 1 time a week thing. I just hate the idea off adding any fish into the tank and can it lower my p"s immunity? Cld be a stupid qurstion but i want good advice b4 i grow out these fry and feed. Thx p keepers!


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

did this for a long time for food for my p's. When I finally stopped I had 4-5 tanks for convicts, 1 55 for 2 breeding pairs, 2-10g for fresh fry, 1-55 for growout once they were big enough to live with each other. Lot of cannablism with the young, ended up switching to platies myself. I always give my food fish a diet high in veggie matter, especially just before the Piranhas get them, that way they get their veggies also.

I personally don't have a problem with feeding my Piranhas fish that I bred myself and know the water conditions/diet they have lived in until fed. I figure if I am raising diseased fish for food, then my piranha must be diseased as well since I take the same care of all 11 of my tanks. I always treat every new fish for IP's when I get it (even breeder parents) as a precaution.

This is NOT cost effective food, it costs a lot to actually get feeders from fry to feeder size.


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

Bump


----------

